# best fm transmitter for ipod/car stereo?



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

my friend bought an itrip that broke after 2 weeks...
i've been reading the reviews on the kensington and griffin ones on the apple site, and they seem to be pretty crappy in the long-term...

what's the best solution out there? personal stories would help too  tia!


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

We have a Belkin tha works great. We use it on long trips and it works well. The only thing is that it doesn't have an adapter to charge the Ipod with, and occasionally the frequency needs to be changed as we travel to different areas as some frequencies will interfer with the signal. Once the frequency is found it works very well.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

it would have to have a lighter/charger...we go on pretty long trips


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I have a PodFreq from Sonnet, which is highly rated by many reviews. I also have an Airplay, but no longer use it because the PodFreq is so much better.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I had an iTrip which worked OK but I eventually gave up on the whole FM transmitter thing altogether; why go wireless when I'm in the car already? I use a FM modulator now; much quieter, zero interference, better overall fidelity.


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

I have the Monster iCarplay model that allows me to program any channel I want into it with 3 memory presets. I love it. It's the most expensive model at 100.00 but it works the best. After trying out 3 or 4 models it's the only one that worked for me in downtown Toronto because the CN Tower is so powerful that it interfered with all others. I hated the iTrip and the Airplay would not work ever for me in downtown. I'm glad that Carbon Computers allowed my to return and keep trying out different brands till I was happy with the Monster iCarplay model. The iTrip did work for me outside of downtown Toronto though.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Just bought the <a href="http://us.kensington.com/html/6402.html" target="_blank">Kensington Digital FM Transmitter/charger</a> . I highly recommend it. Check out the <a href="http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/comments/kensington-digital-fm-transmitter-auto-charger-for-ipod-ipod/" target="_blank">iLounge review</a>, as well as <a href="http://singingtheapple.blogspot.com/2006/11/my-wife-recently-changed-jobs-and.html" target="_blank">my own review</a>. It's a tad on the expensive side, but it's completely worth the extra money.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I found the iTrip great, and I'm in Toronto where there are many competing stations. On the www.griffintechnology.com site, you can download a couple of extra frequences. 87.7 made all the difference.

But if you're using an iSkin, it's moot, at least with earlier iterations, since the iTrips need to plug in nicely.

Best overall is the cassette adapter method: a simple line in. Of course, cassette players would be rare now I expect.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I know some car stereos have a mini jack input. I don't know how common they are though


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

irontree said:


> I know some car stereos have a mini jack input. I don't know how common they are though


They're common on 2006 and up GM products. Ford as of 2007 will be shoving them into their vehicles (that would include Volvo, Mazda, etc.) AFAIK. 

If you're brave, you can always do what this guy did:
http://www.mattgilbert.net/carstereoauxinput/


----------

